# How do you blow dry the top knot?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Skylar said:


> I have a high velocity blow dryer and I use it at high power on the body and get a beautiful straight fur. But I'm struggling with getting the top knot near her eyes straight.
> 
> I cover her ears and top knot with a snood when I blow dry and only remove it at the end. I turn the blower down to the lowest setting when working around the face.
> 
> ...


I usually go back over everything brushing under the stand dryer after force drying. That helps get everything a bit straighter.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don’t have a stand dryer but I’ll try to brush the top knot more as I dry it. Thanks.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I struggled with this with my first force dryer but then I got one that has a good variable speed. With my current dryer, I turn it on super low...the lowest setting is less wind than a human hairdryer. I do keep the heat on and make sure my hand is always moving so it doesn’t burn the dog. Maybe you don’t need the heat for a smaller dog. I use one hand to shield the eyes and the other one to blow dry. Then I go over it with a steel comb and then more blow dry and repeat until every hair on his head is dry. Lucky will let me do this without help but I don’t have the same success with the others. Usually I need an extra pair of hands with any other dog.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

If you take off the nozzle you can use the force dryer like a stand dryer, just have to tuck it under your arm. Or use a human hair dryer (just not on hot) and tuck it under your chin.
As long as a dog is well behaved I can do the full topknot with a force dryer with nozzle on, but using it nozzle off or a human dryer with a brush may be easier for you.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

I have my girl in down when I get to her topknot, and blow it dry using my force dryer while brushing with either the pin or the boar hair brush to pull the hair straight... and I go up her neck, into topknot and all the way to her eyes that way (she just closes them tight and thankfully patiently waits for me to finish). 

Her breeder told me I need a stand dryer... and I'm sure it'd be amazing to have one, but I don't. I use my force dryer and it generally works well, I just brush her hair with one hand and hold the dryer with the other.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay, I hadn’t thought to take the nozzle off so I’m going to try that keeping the machine at it’s lowest force and maybe adding some heat if needed.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

I used a high velocity dryer first and avoid the head. Then I used a stand dryer on med heat (barely warm) to finish brushing thru and dry the head.


----------



## Puppylepew (Feb 3, 2018)

I use the HV dryer for the body, legs and neck. Then I pull the condenser cone off the nozzle and turn it on low (when it's nice and warm). I have a hose clamp that I hold the dryer nozzle with, so it turns into a stand dryer. I have one hand free to brush the hair straight under the dryer, while my other hand is free to shield the eyes from the air. 
Here are some examples of dryer clamps:
Chris Christensen "Hold a Hose" 








Metro "Groomer's Third Arm"


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I might buy one of those clamps to hold the dryer. 

I washed and dried her yesterday and did a better job. I did take the nozzle off and turned the heat on to low while I turned the blower down to it’s lowest setting. I think one thing was I was careful to make sure the front was completely dry. That might have been part of my problem. 

She is silver and has this very light section of fur right across the front of her top knot which makes any mistake stand out. I was able to get everything straight and did a little scissor work to better shape it. Now I’m happy, she looks more professional groomed, not home groomed. 

Thanks.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I use a hair dryer stand that hold my human hair dryer, frees both hands and do on low for front of top knot and it comes out straight. I now am letting the topknot grown out into the ears so I can band it, but do not know what to do with it from the nick up to where I band it. I love the look, and they now cme and set to get there scunshies on.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

glorybeecosta, are you growing the top knots out on all your dogs?

I know at one time my dog did have a long top knot and was banded for conformation, but I've never done this and I would think if I started now she would try to paw the scrunchie off. Do your dogs ignore the scrunchie on their head?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Skylar said:


> glorybeecosta, are you growing the top knots out on all your dogs?
> 
> I know at one time my dog did have a long top knot and was banded for conformation, but I've never done this and I would think if I started now she would try to paw the scrunchie off. Do your dogs ignore the scrunchie on their head?


Yes on all 3 it is a little more work, but they look so cute. Been working with them for about 2 months or a little more. Naturally, they bore their head down and the front hair comes out, so we reband every 2 days, they just sit and let me do it. I will not let it get real long, just blend into the ears and it will stick up on the top of their head. They look so much cuter than with the topknot cute in to ears.


----------

